
Ask HN: What are some books where the reader learns by building projects? - Shosty123
A continuation of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13660086 which has been incredibly useful to me.<p>I recently finished this phenomenal book called &quot;Building Enterprise JavaScript Applications&quot;:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packtpub.com&#x2F;web-development&#x2F;building-enterprise-javascript-applications<p>Which takes the reader from zero to building a non-trivial production fullstack application with JavaScript.
======
r_singh
Nand2Tetris

"...an ambitious book attempting to give you a cohesive understanding of how
everything in a computer works. Each chapter involves building a small piece
of the overall system, from writing elementary logic gates in HDL, through a
CPU and assembler, all the way to an application the size of a Tetris game"

from [https://teachyourselfcs.com](https://teachyourselfcs.com)

------
flyingcroissant
“Mazes for Programmers” and “The Ray Tracer Challenge” by Jamis Buck.

